# ThinkOrSwim Platform TD Ameritrade



## guest1 (17 Nov 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has used the thinkorswim platform here before? Think they are based in the states and affiliated somehow to tastytrade. Tasty trade have a lot of excellent videos in relation to trading options on this platform. Its something I'd like to get into if it was available in Ireland.


----------



## roland (17 Nov 2013)

MoMoney said:


> Just wondering if anyone has used the thinkorswim platform here before? Think they are based in the states and affiliated somehow to tastytrade. Tasty trade have a lot of excellent videos in relation to trading options on this platform. Its something I'd like to get into if it was available in Ireland.



Thinkorswim? Tasty trade? Have you heard of Runamile tasty tips trading? For the love of god would you see the clues in the names before you engage your hard-earned money?


----------



## guest1 (18 Nov 2013)

roland said:


> Thinkorswim? Tasty trade? Have you heard of Runamile tasty tips trading? For the love of god would you see the clues in the names before you engage your hard-earned money?



What?


----------



## cremeegg (18 Nov 2013)

I think that Roland's point is to be careful

or MoMoney might become NoMoMoney


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Nov 2013)

cremeegg said:


> I think that Roland's point is to be careful
> 
> or MoMoney might become NoMoMoney


----------



## guest1 (18 Nov 2013)

hahaha 

They are both legit. Won't let me post the urls


I was just wondering if anyone had opened an account this side of the pond. How they found them etc.


----------



## samfarrell (16 Feb 2014)

roland said:


> Thinkorswim? Tasty trade? Have you heard of Runamile tasty tips trading? For the love of god would you see the clues in the names before you engage your hard-earned money?



Dont post if you dont know what your talking about


----------



## samfarrell (16 Feb 2014)

MoMoney said:


> Just wondering if anyone has used the thinkorswim platform here before? Think they are based in the states and affiliated somehow to tastytrade. Tasty trade have a lot of excellent videos in relation to trading options on this platform. Its something I'd like to get into if it was available in Ireland.



TD Ameritrade bought out TOS (Thinkorswim) in 2009 and their compliance meant they could no longer offer accounts in this part of the world. They are however the largest options trading platform in the US. I trade options myself I use Interactive Brokers
Tasty Trade is an excellent resource by the way


----------

